# Badlands Upland Vest



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an upland vest from Badlands that is practically brand new. I barely wore it once, still have the tags in the pocket. I just have to many upland vests and don't need it. I will take $110. At cabelas they are $190 plus tax.

Clint
435.452.1856
[email protected]


----------

